# Clam Fish Trap Guide Series



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Have pretty much decided this will be new toy for this winter. Anyone know who has the best price on them. 399 shipping included is best i found so far.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Watch around late October and around November. There is normally a guy that sells them in bulk for like 299.99 plus shipping on ebay and has had fantastic feedback.. Havent seen him start selling them yet. I heard they made some new changes this year to make them better. I'll keep an eye out for them and I'll post the link when I see it.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Papa... Hey now have the link up they didnt have it up a couple weeks ago when I last checked. Now there is a new model to contend with besides the guide if you want a little more room and dont want to step up to the voyager 

http://www.the-clam.com/fishtrap_yukon.html


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Checkout the post in the longue titled "Attn: Ice Fisherman!"


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the alert Shakedown but I did find 1 for 375 .00 shipping included.
Was slightly dissapointed in it for a couple of reasons. Not big enough for 2 REAL men, that is svelte 300 + pounders like me. Did not like the fact that the poles collapse instead of just pull over like original trap.
Sooooooooooooooo I modified it to a one man by centering just one of the sliding seats. The extra seat I ended up with I mounted on an old Jet sled for
days when cover is not needed and travelling light is an issue. Before first ice I want to incorporate some types of tackle and bait and power augur holder.  

Another minor irritant was having to purchase runners to prevent excess wear on sled. For this kind of money you would think they would be included.

Reserving final opinion until used in actual combat.


----------

